# Nagios nrpe problem



## crazy_xxx (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte da mal ne frage zu nrpe, ich hab jetzt das nagios installiert und konfiguriert, check die hosts via check_by_ssh. nun wollte ich eigentlich mal das nrpe ausprobieren und komme hier keinen schritt weiter. muss ich auf allen entfernten host das nrpe installieren, sprich compilieren, oder reicht es wenn ich ein paar dateien vom nagios server einfach auf den host schiebe. falls das der fall sein sollte, welche dateien sind das dann ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

thx schon mal im vorraus


----------



## DJBUNDI (23. Oktober 2004)

hmm...was ist nrpe jedenfalls muss sicher das File welches aufgerufen wird in der libexec bestehen...aber wenn du mir sagen kannst für was du es brauchst, kann ich dir vielleicht weiterhelfen...

greez djbundi


----------

